# Holding to the confessions, subscribing to the confessions and being "confessional"



## Pergamum (Sep 23, 2008)

Maybe this should be in the Wading Pool - not sure.



What is the difference between liking the confessions, holding to the confessions, subscribing to the confessions and being "confessional."

When it comes to "subscribing" to the confessions - what does this mean? 

Also, there seems to be degrees of this too. Is there a universally recognized way of describing the various levels, degrees, places on the spectrum?


----------



## Scott1 (Sep 23, 2008)

Subscribing to the Confession means that you receive every statement and proposition of the Confession as faithful summary of the doctrine of Scripture.

It implies that you have carefully and prayerfully considered it, meditated upon its meaning and upon the Scripture proofs of each statement and proposition, and in good conscience believe and receive it as a faithful summary of what the Scripture says.


----------

